# Need help: Brahms-Paganini Variations/Gilels



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

I would like to ask, if anobody knows CD recording of Brahms' Variations on a Theme by Paganini by Emil Gilels. 

On youtube I saw video of Gilels performing this piece. Probably it comes from DVD "Live in Moscow", that I found on the web. It is live performance and Gilels did a few mistakes in his play. I am interested if there is some studio recording on CD, because I didn't find any on the web. If there isn't, it is a great PITY, because this Gilel's interpretation of this piece is just supreme and overwhelming and despite of mistakes the best I've ever heard.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

confuoco said:


> I would like to ask, if anobody knows CD recording of Brahms' Variations on a Theme by Paganini by Emil Gilels.
> 
> On youtube I saw video of Gilels performing this piece. Probably it comes from DVD "Live in Moscow", that I found on the web. It is live performance and Gilels did a few mistakes in his play. I am interested if there is some studio recording on CD, because I didn't find any on the web. If there isn't, it is a great PITY, because this Gilel's interpretation of this piece is just supreme and overwhelming and despite of mistakes the best I've ever heard.


I have that video and I agree it's a fantastic one.

A quick search on Google led me to this website: http://www.doremi.com/DiscGilComp.html

where this can be read:



> [EMIL GILELS] Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op.35, Book I
> 
> 9/1/1983 - Moscow - Live
> 
> ...


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

So it seems to be some CD rendition from Tokyo performance here...Thank you very much, Ysaye!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

You are welcome.


----------

